# marriage certificate



## jhb (Sep 9, 2014)

I am applying for residence and have been told that they won't accept my original wedding certificate as it over 3 months old. Does anyone know where I can get a copy dated within the last 3 months.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jhb said:


> I am applying for residence and have been told that they won't accept my original wedding certificate as it over 3 months old. Does anyone know where I can get a copy dated within the last 3 months.


:welcome:

where did you get married?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jhb said:


> I am applying for residence and have been told that they won't accept my original wedding certificate as it over 3 months old. Does anyone know where I can get a copy dated within the last 3 months.


Where did you get married?
Do you mean the copy of the original is over 3 months old, or the original is older than 3 months?


----------



## jhb (Sep 9, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Where did you get married?
> Do you mean the copy of the original is over 3 months old, or the original is older than 3 months?


I got married 7 yrs ago in UK. I have the original hand written which has certified copy on it.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jhb said:


> I got married 7 yrs ago in UK. I have the original hand written which has certified copy on it.


yes - you're lucky actually that they aren't asking for an official translation into Spanish

if I were you I'd get a copy from here https://www.gov.uk/order-copy-birth-death-marriage-certificate

& get them to send it here for an apostille https://www.gov.uk/get-document-legalised

cos you can bet your last euro that you'll need an apostilled copy at some point!!


----------



## jhb (Sep 9, 2014)

ThanksThey have also said they want translation and apostile. Do you have any idea where I get that done. Do you have any idea if I can get it in Gibraltar?


----------



## Jock719 (Nov 7, 2013)

We needed an apostolised copy of everything including me, the wife's and the kids birth certificates....there is a service in the UK where you send all the originals off to and they translate them and apostolised them and send them back to you we did ours in May and I think it cost about £60 in total... Apostile.org.uk is the website for them


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jhb said:


> ThanksThey have also said they want translation and apostile. Do you have any idea where I get that done. Do you have any idea if I can get it in Gibraltar?


I've given you the link for getting the apostille

you'd need a 'legal' translation (they aren't supposed to insist on translation _and _apostille - but some offices will ) 

click here for a list of translators recommended by the consulate https://www.gov.uk/government/publications/spain-list-of-lawyers


----------



## jhb (Sep 9, 2014)

Thanks a lot everyone. Hopefully the church I got married in is going to be able to send me a copy and then I'll get it apostiled by lawyer in in Spain.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jhb said:


> Thanks a lot everyone. Hopefully the church I got married in is going to be able to send me a copy and then I'll get it apostiled by lawyer in in Spain.


you *cannot *get it apostilled in Spain - not by anyone


the _*only *_place you can get it apostilled is on the link I gave you


----------



## jhb (Sep 9, 2014)

I'll get it sent there then. Thanks.


----------



## angkag (Oct 29, 2013)

I have a lawyer doing my stuff as my initial attempts to do everything myself tested my sanity. I need to get the kids birth certs apostilled and he said he's getting them done in Gibraltar (as thats only just down the road from where we live). So yes, they can be done there (no idea where in Gibraltar exactly).


----------



## jhb (Sep 9, 2014)

Thanks. Would you check with your lawyer if I need it translating please. I work in Gibraltar so will check out where I need to go.


----------



## angkag (Oct 29, 2013)

He mentioned the birth certs do need to be translated.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

angkag said:


> He mentioned the birth certs do need to be translated.


We never had anything translated, and we had no problems with NIE nor with 'residencia'.

Times might have changed and different areas might be different.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> We never had anything translated, and we had no problems with NIE nor with 'residencia'.
> 
> Times might have changed and different areas might be different.


times have indeed changed - around April 2012 they started insisting on official translations &/or apostilles of marriage, birth certs etc.

& then not long after that (Aug 2012) they started wanting proof of income & healthcare provision, as you know


----------



## pronomad (Apr 3, 2014)

Hi - we just went through this process for our California/US wedding certificate for Spain. Both the Certificate and the Apostille need to come from the country of origin/issue. The translation however can be done locally after your received the certificate and apostille. There should be a list of preferred translators who are accredited in Spain. Translation should not cost more than 50 euros and you should be ale to have the documents translated within 48 hours. Your UK embassy / consulate can also provide you with more info on Spanish translators.


----------

